# Do you like Cheese Balls



## Bangbang (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't get enough of these. I love Blue Cheese. This goes great with a glass of Porto.



Three-Way Cheese Ball


One 8 oz pkg cream cheese 
4 cups shredded Cheddar cheese 
2 tbs milk 
2 tbs grated onion 
2 tbs Worcestershire sauce 
1/2 cup crumbled blue cheese 
3/4 tsp garlic powder 
1/4 cup snipped parsley 
2 tbs chopped pecans 
2 tsp cracked black pepper 
Let cream cheese and cheddar cheese stand at room temperature until softened. In mixer bowl, combine cheeses, onion, milk, and Worcestershire sauce. Beat with electric mixer until fluffy. Divide mixture into thirds, about 1 cup each. To one portion beat in blue cheese, to a second portion stir in the garlic powder. Shape each portion into a ball, chill thirty minutes until slightly firm. Roll the blue cheese ball in snipped parsley. Roll the garlic cheese ball in the chopped pecans. Roll the plain cheese ball in black pepper. Chill at least one hour more until cheese balls are firm.

Serve with crisp crackers.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 1, 2004)

I guess not.


----------



## LNick (Sep 2, 2004)

I love cheeseballs!  Well, actually I like to make them for "events"...(You know, football crowds, parties, etc.)  They are easy and you can be as inventive as you want to be.  Granted, as far as appetizers go they seem simple...but everyone likes them, mine always disappear, someone invariably asks me for the recipe....so what they hey?


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 2, 2004)

I would rather eat cheese balls than those nasty meatballs people make.


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 2, 2004)

*Cheese Ball*

Thanks bangbang for the recipe for the cheese balls.  Think I will make it for a tailgate party on September 11 for the opening game of the Oregon Ducks.  GO DUCKS


----------



## norgeskog (Sep 2, 2004)

*Cheese Ball*

Thanks bangbang for the recipe for the cheese balls.  Think I will make it for a tailgate party on September 11 for the opening game of the Oregon Ducks.  GO DUCKS


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 2, 2004)

Oregon Ducks? Who are they?


----------

